# cheese question



## penelope (Mar 19, 2008)

okay wise cheese makers, i've got a question. i have made yogurt successfully and yogurt cheese(of course that's easy) and i want to make real cheese. i don't want to screw it up either though cause milk is expensive. which cheese should i try to make first. i want to do a semi hard or hard one cause the hubby doesn't eat feta and such. should i just dive in and go for the cheddar or colby? i read something about doing farmers cheese first but is it any good? so many choices, so much yummy goodness. i want to make one we will actually eat. any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Most people don't jump into Cheddar and Colby until they have some cheese making experience. These cheeses also require a cheese press. Mozzarella and Queso Blanco would be an easier place to start, the recipes are in the sticky.

Christy


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Once you invest in a press you can do all those fun aging cheeses!
It is just a matter of following the procedure exactly and paying attention to sanitation. I had never made anything with milk when I started and have only had a few bloopers that were my own fault because I thought I could mess with the recipes!
It is so rewarding to peel that wax off and cut into that wheel of aromatic stored milk!

I would suggest the book Home Cheesemaking if you don't have it.
Best Luck!
Lee


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

I completely agree with Christy. Start with soft cheeses before moving to hard and aged cheeses. I really like Fromage Blanc. It's super easy and everyone loves it.

Sara


----------



## penelope (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah i think i heard something about mozzarella being a good starter. i'm going to build my own cheese press. i guess if i make the mozz i better have pizza makings on hand or the herd will get angry. i've never had fromage blanc but i will check into it. thanks alot!

kristin


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree with everyone else, Fromage blanc is a classic, hard to mess up cheese that can be used in too many ways to count...on bagels, toast, spread, mixed with herbs...etc...and, of course Mozz couldn't be any easier. I would have these mastered before heading on to the aged and hard pressed.

Everyone have a great Easter,
Paula


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

All I can say is I have been making cheese for nie on 8 yrs now and still haven't ventured into hard cheeses and I have a press. Hoping to try some this year , just don't seem to ever have a lot of milk extra.


----------



## penelope (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah we use a ton of milk. not even sure where it goes most of the time. thanks for all your suggestions! 

kristin


----------

